# Biting and growling



## Beaubeau88 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hello all.
My name is Beau and my partners name is Annika, and we have a 12 week old Vizsla from Adelaide, Australia. His name is Louis (loo-wee)
We have crate trained him from day one and he loves it!!!
He sleeps in it every night without a sound!!
He has a great personality we are just waiting for the constant biting to stop. In the meantime redirecting his biting.

One problem we have just noticed is as he is eating I went to pick him up and he started growling and as I proceeded to lift him he bit me hard and didn't let go, unlike his play bites. And it sounded like he was in a dog fight!!!

We have always handled him a lot right from day one while he eats, nudging him, petting him, taking the food away asking for a sit and a watch, and we have no dramas!!! 

But this concerns me!!!
He needs to know that this behavior is not tolerated in our home but We aren't sure how to go about this one!

Help!!!!
Thankyou


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.dogtalk.com/BiteAssessmentScalesDunbarDTMRoss.pdf

http://deesdogs.com/documents/teachingbiteinhibition.pdf

http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/downloads/AFTER_You_Get_Your_Puppy.pdf

Welcome Beau and loo-wee.
Take a look at the three PDF files above and see if that might help. I'd print out After you get your Puppy and keep handy.

Happy trails.
RBD


----------

